# Happy Birthday!!



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I would like to let you all know we have a new Outbacker. He arrived Monday Feb 6th at 9:01am and weighed 8Lbs 2oz. He is 21" long and a very happy and heathly baby boy! Yes Hootbob we did find a name. He is Mathew Kinney Lloyd. Momma and baby are both fine. Thank you all for your prayers.

"Just a little proud of this one" shy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A new Outbacker.







Congradulations




































:

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations wingnut!*









I think we should feel honored that you saw fit to let us know so early in the game! Wow!









I must say though, I am glad I don't have to explain to my son why I'm known as 'wingnut'!









Happy Parenting!
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!

Can't wait to meet the new member at Luray!!!! sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Michelle


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outbacker....is he going to be ready for Luray????

Glad to hear that everybody is good.

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new outbacker and wish him a happy birthday


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Todd
Glad to hear that mom and baby are doing fine
Can't wait to see some pics

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

I am glad that everyone is doing well. sunny

Congratulations again. sunny

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Way 2 Go Wingnut! Congratulations!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Great! When do we get some pictures? Did you take any of our naming suggestions?

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your new arrival, enjoy your new blessing!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

wingnut,

Congratulations on the new arrival! So that's how you beat HootBob to the draw on this one.

That's almost the only way to do it!









Enjoy your new bundle.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition .know you will be enjoying him and looking forward to when you can teach him all the stuff about camping. Glad that all are doing well. take time to enjoy them. kids are gone before you know it.

















sunny

Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outbacker! Someday he too will type endless amounts of information on this forum. Get him a user name now...


----------

